# Rogue river



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me how long the float is from the Rockford dam down to the mouth of the Rogue (Grand River)??? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there a pick up site at the confluence with the grand?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

There's a launch site just upriver on the grand


----------

